# Damasteel



## Christian Trajkovski (Oct 18, 2018)

The weather was really good for knife photography today, so I couldn’t help myself from getting a couple of shoots of the latest knives.

Check out the reflection of the artichoke in the second picture 

http://damasteel.se/inspiration/chef-knives-christian-trajkovski-3/


----------

